# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  (K067) Abdullah Öcalan Saf Kan Ermenidir ve PKK Ermeni İşidir, Üstad Kadir Mısıroğlu

## anau2

Abdullah Öcalan Saf Kan Ermenidir ve PKK Ermeni İşidir, Üstad Kadir Mısıroğlu. Sohbetin tamamı (Osmanlı, Çanakkale, Kürtler, Yahudiler - Üstad Kadir Mısıroğlu, 29.09.2009): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbWIyj...

----------

